# ViP922 - S108 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

New version begin spooling:

23:39:52 07/27/10 PID_0870: 0RWC S108 1533


----------



## olguy

Still can't transfer to an EHD.


----------



## P Smith

Without internal notes we are shooting in a dark.


----------



## rcpilot82

All I can say is that with S107 and earlier the network apps Weather, My Account, Sling and Help wouldn't work and would require a reboot when selected. With S108 they now all work.


----------



## sulu600

Dish has been out of the MT2 OTA modules for months now. The latest contact with them suggested I purchase one from a commercial vendor. I found one for the same price as Dish and installed it in my VIP922 today. Went to the setup, local channel menu and scanned in my locals from the OTA antenna and it *only found 2 of the 19 stations* that both of my HDTV's ota receivers are picking up. Removed the splitter from the coax and connected the coax from the antenna directly to the module, rescanned and still only two channels. Is the MT2 OTA module receiver really weak? I call Dish advance tech support and they had no issues on file about the OTA module in the VIP922. They told me that I may need to add the stations manually, but with the 108 update, that option was removed. Suggested that it may be a weak receiver issue. I am going to try a pre-amp and see if that boosts the signal enough to receive the OTA brodcasts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

sulu600 said:


> They told me that I may need to add the stations manually, but with the 108 update, that option was removed.


First-off... there has never been any way to manually add OTA channels on the 922. I'm sorry if someone told you it was "removed" because it simply has never been there... and I've even asked for it myself (not that I have that kind of power over Dish mind you).

Meanwhile... something to keep in mind is that the OTA module is a dual tuner OTA module, so it does split the signal inside the receiver... which means IF you have marginal strength from your local stations, this could be a make/break point that results in the 922 not picking up something your HDTV might.


----------



## olguy

I have OTA running to a 622 and my 922 which has the Dish OTA module in it. When I check signal strength the OTA channels are stronger on the 922.


----------



## P Smith

olguy said:


> I have OTA running to a 622 and my 922 which has the Dish OTA module in it. When I check *signal strength the OTA channels are stronger on the 922*.


Sorry to disappoint you, but you got signal LEVEL reading is higher - not the signal itself.


----------



## sulu600

Stewart Vernon said:


> First-off... there has never been any way to manually add OTA channels on the 922. I'm sorry if someone told you it was "removed" because it simply has never been there... and I've even asked for it myself (not that I have that kind of power over Dish mind you).
> 
> Meanwhile... something to keep in mind is that the OTA module is a dual tuner OTA module, so it does split the signal inside the receiver... which means IF you have marginal strength from your local stations, this could be a make/break point that results in the 922 not picking up something your HDTV might.


OK, thanks for that info...you assume when you get the "Advance" tech group, they know a little about the products. What I don't under stand is that this is the exact same OTA module that I had in the VIP722 that the VIP922 replaced, right? When I had my 722's OTA attached to a splitter feeding it and another TV, it actually received more digital channels that the TV did. When I do a signal strength comparison of the channels I am getting out of Louisville, the NBC is the strongest, however the only signals that the module I installed today received were the FOX and CW channels, which are about mid range in signal strength. I tried a 10db amp, but that did no good either, so I sent the MT2 OTA module back to the vendor and got another one on the way.

Also, you say that the MT2 OTA is a dual tuner module. I don't recall being able to watch two different OTA channels at the same time using PIP on the 722. The manual that came with the MT2 OTA module didn't say anything about two tuners. Is it limited to watch one and record another OTA channel?


----------



## P Smith

The number "2" in the name of the module is the sigh of two independent OTA tuners. Doesn't matter if DVR doesn't provide access to both same time, like PIP, it's still give you use for record and viewing/recording two OTA channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

sulu600 said:


> Also, you say that the MT2 OTA is a dual tuner module. I don't recall being able to watch two different OTA channels at the same time using PIP on the 722. The manual that came with the MT2 OTA module didn't say anything about two tuners. Is it limited to watch one and record another OTA channel?


To be sure we aren't confusing things (hard to tell sometimes on the internet)...

The ViP722 had a built-in OTA tuner, single tuner probably the same as the ViP622.

The ViP722K and 922 have the same optional OTA module, a dual tuner module. I would assume that if you had a 722K and a 922 in the exact same location and used the same OTA module, your experience would be the same. I honestly can't think of a reason why the experience would be different hardware-wise. BUT, I suppose the firmware could be different in how they process the OTA... which would be goofy and unexpected, though I can't say it isn't possible.

BUT... I would expect to see lower signal on a 722K/922 than on a 722/622 since the input is split... so if you truly replaced a ViP722 (non-K) with a 922, then you could see some differences if you had some borderline channels with your antenna config.

On either a 722K or a 922, you should have the capability to watch or record 2 OTA channels at the same time. (Of course you also could use the 2 SAT tuners at the same time as well... so that's 4 simultaneous recordings that could be in progress).

I honestly can't say that I've read the manual that relates to the module... as I plugged it in and it just worked... but I'd like to think it at least hints at the dual-tuner capabilities.


----------



## P Smith

Historical tid-bit: the current ViP922 (it's marketing name) has original designator ViP722*s* and share same component wise main-board.


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but you got signal LEVEL reading is higher - not the signal itself.


So you're telling me the screen with the signal meter that is labeled Signal Strength is labeled wrong? That what is being measured is not the signal strength but the signal level? And the difference between signal strength and signal level is what?


----------



## ZBoomer

Another data-point tuner wise; my 922 with OTA module picks up the same channels my previous 722 did (pre 722k). It does show a lower signal strength when displaying the channel on the meter, but when inside the OTA setup screen, it shows higher strength, about what my 722 did.

So it looks like the re-calibrated the signal strength meter on the viewing screen.


----------



## P Smith

olguy said:


> So you're telling me the screen with the signal meter that is labeled Signal Strength is labeled wrong? That what is being measured is not the signal strength but the signal level? And the difference between signal strength and signal level is what?


Signal level could be measured by special equipment and would be in µVRMS or dBμV. More reading is here.

The receivers and DVR did measure the signal level but calculating/shows in own units - %% or points or who knows what.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

olguy said:


> So you're telling me the screen with the signal meter that is labeled Signal Strength is labeled wrong? That what is being measured is not the signal strength but the signal level? And the difference between signal strength and signal level is what?


As P Smith noted... it is somewhat a matter of semantics... but the Dish 100% scale on the OTA meter isn't qualified as to what it actually measures either.

So not only is it not representative of a specific unit of measure of signal strength... we don't know if it is measuring actual signal strength OR signal-to-noise ratio inside the receiver before putting it up on the 100% scale.


----------



## olguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> As P Smith noted... it is somewhat a matter of semantics... but the Dish 100% scale on the OTA meter isn't qualified as to what it actually measures either.
> 
> So not only is it not representative of a specific unit of measure of signal strength... we don't know if it is measuring actual signal strength OR signal-to-noise ratio inside the receiver before putting it up on the 100% scale.


And since I'm probably only barely above the average subscriber in technical knowledge I just call it signal strength like the label on the meter. And the 922 meter doesn't help an old worn out fool like me either what with the top of the meter going to 125 and then the strength reported in %. Oh well, as long as I get enough ones and zeros from the antennae in the attic to let me watch my local PBS in HD I'm happy. :lol:


----------



## sulu600

I returned the MT2 OTA module that would only receive 2 of the 19 local stations and received another one today. Installed it and low and behold , all 19 channels show up on the scan list. Guess it was just a defective module and it's great to have all the extra local channels without the latency from the sat.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's good to hear!

I wouldn't think there would be too many bad modules out there... but someone is bound to get one I guess.


----------



## Rotryrkt

Since the S108 update, I have not been able to get the 32.0 remote to link with the 922. The receiver locked up during the reboot after the upgrade and apparently corrupted the hardware somehow. It is showing "Transceiver Firmware version "0000". 

I have been working with advanced tech to resolve this. They have been very cooperative and helpful throughout. They are not very forthcoming with info on what was in the package or version numbers of firmware. They even sent a replacement remote and it too would not link with the 922. They wanted to just send me a new box, but I said I would like to wait for the next update to see if it might correct itself. Also, since archiving to the EHD is not yet available, I can't save some of the stuff on the receiver HDD that I don't want to lose.

Could someone whose remote is not having problems check their system info screen and let me know what you are showing as the Transceiver Firmware version? I am in a holding pattern using an old IR remote till the next update which will hopefully be "soon".:sure:


----------



## jikhead

0049


----------



## Rotryrkt

jikhead said:


> 0049


Thanks, I thought that was the case. The transceiver hardware has obviously been corrupted. That is most likely going to require a replacement. I am going to hold out for the EHD archiving hopefully with the next update.


----------



## ZBoomer

Wow, looks like we've had s108 for 2.5 months now, has to be a record.

Every day I check with bated-breath, and alas, it still says s108.

I am fairly happy with my 922, but man not being able to transfer TO EHD is really, really pissing me off at this point.

Any idea when S109 might spool? I'm frankly amazed we've been on the same release for so long with a new product.


----------



## 356B

ZBoomer said:


> Wow, looks like we've had s108 for 2.5 months now, has to be a record.
> 
> Every day I check with bated-breath, and alas, it still says s108.
> 
> I am fairly happy with my 922, but man not being able to transfer TO EHD is really, really pissing me off at this point.
> 
> Any idea when S109 might spool? I'm frankly amazed we've been on the same release for so long with a new product.


I'm glad you are fairly happy,  the Sling end of the 922 is iffy at best, logging on or in is problematic in the BestHD mode. :goodandba I have to perform ridiculous maneuvers to get it to work.......it does open normally about 40% of the time. :icon_lameRebooting is routine soft and hard, I suspect the Sling I tend to play with has caused some of that.!pepsi!
Over at Dish Support the "support staffer says the fix for everything/software update is on the way....... :icon_stup

:icon_band


----------



## crimer

I have been a loyal Dish Network customer for about 7 years now and have purchased numerous DVRs as they were updated. I was excited to hear about and have had my DVR Sling Loaded 922 for a few months now. I purchased it because of it's graphics, it's large recording capacity, and it's web interface (Google TV). I was willing to pay the high price of $200 because I thought it did all of this and because of it's cnet awards.

I still have the following problems with my DVR:

1) Misses recordings from time to time.

2) Still can't transfer to external device.

3) Still no support for Google TV. Is Dish hoping we will forget it was advertised as being part of the 922?

4) Program Guide to big for screen. I would think when you are charging customers $200 for a DVR it's screens would be the right size.

5) Why can't it connect with other DVRs on my network. I have a 622 also.

I hope DISH will get on top of these problems with this DVR.


----------



## P Smith

Rotryrkt said:


> Since the S108 update, I have not been able to get the 32.0 remote to link with the 922. The receiver locked up during the reboot after the upgrade and apparently corrupted the hardware somehow. It is showing "Transceiver Firmware version "0000".
> 
> I have been working with advanced tech to resolve this. They have been very cooperative and helpful throughout. They are not very forthcoming with info on what was in the package or version numbers of firmware. They even sent a replacement remote and it too would not link with the 922. They wanted to just send me a new box, but I said I would like to wait for the next update to see if it might correct itself. Also, since archiving to the EHD is not yet available, I can't save some of the stuff on the receiver HDD that I don't want to lose.
> 
> Could someone whose remote is not having problems check their system info screen and let me know what you are showing as the Transceiver Firmware version? I am in a holding pattern using an old IR remote till the next update which will hopefully be "soon".:sure:


You are not alone with 32.0 UHF 2G remote - after upgrading from factory S053 straight to S1.08 the &^%& remote stop working. 
Is there any "unlink" reliable procedure exclude that non-working: 'remove batteries, press any button for 3 sec...' ?
How you setup IR for it ? What model of IR remote ?

BTW, the 922 has Transceiver Firmware 0049 .


----------



## Rotryrkt

A 5.3IR works just fine with limited functionality. You must enable IR in the remote menu of the 922. 32.0 remote unlink procedure is in the troubleshooting section page 9 of the "help guide" that came in the box with the receiver. I can post it if needed but it is a series of keystrokes on the remote itself. I am sure yours will work again after you get it unlinked just relink it and you should be good to go. Mine did the same thing on the initial download.

My replacement receiver is on the way. I gave up on S109 after multiple promises that it was just around the corner and that the EHD archiving was in the next release.


----------



## P Smith

Please post it - there is no the 'help guide' nor a manual.


----------



## 356B

This "dishTV/Sling" remote access page is out.....I can still log in through "Watch Sling.com" I had to reset my receiver this AM all red broadband connections, that was a first, got green back..... When will this end? We're almost back to where we were in August during the infamous sever meltdown.......:nono2:  

:icon_band

update...reset everything and got back in......sorry....


----------



## Rotryrkt

P Smith said:


> Please post it - there is no the 'help guide' nor a manual.


I scanned the whole remote troubleshooting section of the manual.

View attachment 16695


----------



## P Smith

Thank you, Rotryrkt - that's the procedure. Now the remote working fine.
I'm wondering is it a part of 922's manual or it is separate booklet ? If it's the last one - how many pages in it ? I didn't find such thing at dish portal.

BTW, I've seen a 922 with failed drive - that time SysInfo did shows the version as 0000, I'm pretty sure it's a part of Sling inside and it loading from a HDD, it's not what you think - not a remote's transceiver.


----------



## Rotryrkt

P Smith said:


> BTW, I've seen a 922 with failed drive - that time SysInfo did shows the version as 0000, I'm pretty sure it's a part of Sling inside and it loading from a HDD, it's not what you think - not a remote's transceiver.


You're quite welcome, glad it worked for you. It was from the booklet "Vip 922 Slingloaded DVR Satellite Receiver help guide", 34 pages, that came packed with the 922 when I bought it new.

I beg to differ about the transceiver firmware. It is indeed the UHF transceiver used to communicate with the remotes. This came direct from the 922 engineering department, as my old 922 is being returned direct to them for analysis. I just got finished installing the replacement receiver and both original remotes are working once again showing version 0049 in sysinfo. My HDD was working fine.


----------



## P Smith

At least I saw and know, the particular FW code is booting from a drive, if the drive is dead , it will be 0000. Perhaps not whole disk should be bad, but the file could be corrupted on the disk.


----------



## ZBoomer

crimer said:


> I still have the following problems with my DVR:
> 
> 4) Program Guide to big for screen. I would think when you are charging customers $200 for a DVR it's screens would be the right size.


Had to respond to this... Actually, the program guide is NOT too big, the problem is your TV has too much overscan, so cuts off the edges. Put up a test pattern for overscan, and you'll see.

I for one am glad they chose to use all the screen real-estate possible, and not waste it due to TV's that overscan too much.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ZBoomer said:


> Had to respond to this... Actually, the program guide is NOT too big, the problem is your TV has too much overscan, so cuts off the edges. Put up a test pattern for overscan, and you'll see.
> 
> I for one am glad they chose to use all the screen real-estate possible, and not waste it due to TV's that overscan too much.


But this still makes it a problem for the Dish receiver to address, and not his TV.

Many modern HDTVs still have some small amount of overscan... so most broadcasts do not put important stuff on the extreme edges of the display.

IF all HDTVs had zero overscan from day 1 along with the transition to HD broadcasts, then I'd say no need to address... but for years many top of the line HDTVs still had some amount of overscan... so it's unfair to expect consumers who only recently adopted HDTV to have to buy yet another replacement HDTV just because of something that can be very simply addressed.


----------

